# Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster



## lima75 (12. Mai 2012)

Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster

heute, am 12.05.2012,  war  ich  für  die  Fischereiprüfung  am DEKRA-Standort  in  Chemnitz,  Neefestraße 131 herzlichst eingeladen.  Ich  und  mit  mir  noch  13  weitere  Anwärter  auf  den Sächsischen  Fischereischein  waren pünktlich da und wollten an diesem Tag  die Prüfung ablegen. Nur leider hatten wir einen Prüfungsleiter, der es nicht geschafft hat, uns die Prüfung auf den PC's zugänglich zu machen,  sodaß wir OHNE die stattgefundene Prüfung für den Sächsischen Fischereischein  abzulegen  nach  ca,  1,5  Stunden  wieder nach Hause fahren mussten.

Dieser  Prüfungsleiter telefonierte während dieser Zeit auch  mit seinem Vorgesetzten, der es wiederum auch nicht schaffte uns die Prüfung durchführen zu lassen und uns ausrichten ließ, das er auch nicht  weiter  wüßte.  Ich  für  meinen  Teil habe das Gefühl, daß der DEKRA-Standort in Chemnitz und dessen Mitarbeiter für solche Prüfungen absolut  NICHT  fähig und NICHT geeignet sind diese auch ordnungsgemäß durchzuführen.    Einige    Prüfungsteilnehmer,    gingen   dann   zum  Prüfungsleiter  um Ihn über die Schulter zu schauen, weil er das nicht hin  bekäme  und er um Hilfe der Prüfungsteilnehmer bat. Da konnte man dann auf dem Laptop des Leiters sehen, daß die Prüfung zum Sächsischen
Fischereischein   bereits   lief,   nur  eben  auf  den  Rechnern  der Prüfungsteilnehmer  nicht.  Daraus  schließe  ich  dann,  daß  das ein internes  Problem  der  DEKRA  in Chemnitz ist, diese Prüfung nicht durchführen zu können.  Aus  den Gesprächen der Prüfungsteilnehmer während dieser 1,5 Stunden,  kam  dabei  heraus  daß  manche  schon  das 2 und dritte Mal hintereinander  zu  dieser  Prüfung  angetreten  sind,  und  dies  aus ähnlichen Gründen auch nicht durchgeführt werden konnte.

Ist das noch normal???

Ich wollte hier nur mal auf die Misstände aufmerksam machen, wenn die DEKRA auch so Ihre Auto's prüft oder die Führerscheinprüfungen auch so ablaufen, na dann "Gute Nacht".


----------



## dennisk19899 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster*

deswegen hasse ich prüfungen am PC 
nichts ist besser wie ein blatt papier


----------



## lima75 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster*

Ja, ich auch, aber was will man machen, die sind ja nicht mal in der Lage die Prüfungen per Multiple-Choice-Fragen auf Papier zu bringen oder eine andere Ausweichmöglichkeit zu schaffen, Stromausfall kann ja auch mal sein. oder die Akku's von den PC's vielleicht mitten in der Prüfung abschmieren. Ab jetzt halte ich bei denen ALLES für möglich.|krach: ich bin genervt, verstänlicherweise.


----------



## lima75 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster*

So, hatte heute, am 26.05.2012 den neuen Termin und...

... heute konnte die Prüfung durchgeführt werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BESTANDEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Achja und einen Regenschirm mit nem kleinen Piccolo gab's noch dazu.


----------



## Dorframbo (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster*

glückwunsch #6


----------



## lima75 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster mit Happy End*

Jo, hab ja heute noch die Rechnung für die Prüfungsgebühr erhalten, vom  Sächsischen Landesamt, inkl. Überweisungsträger und ein Anschreiben  anbei, worin steht:

"Am 26.05.2012 ist ein neu überarbeitetes Fischreigesetz in Kraft getreten.
Ab sofort ist für die Ausstellung des Fischereischeines nur noch eine  Gebühr fällig, die Fischereiabgabe entfällt. Der Fischereischein wird  auf Lebenszeit erteilt und kostet 34,00 €."

Wie geil ist das denn, da sollte man sich ja fast für den Patzer bei der DEKRA bedanken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 naja soweit wird's zwar nicht kommen, aber naja. Echt geil, aber eben für Sachsen.


----------



## Patrick S. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster mit Happy End*



lima75 schrieb:


> Jo, hab ja heute noch die Rechnung für die Prüfungsgebühr erhalten, vom  Sächsischen Landesamt, inkl. Überweisungsträger und ein Anschreiben  anbei, worin steht:
> 
> "Am 26.05.2012 ist ein neu überarbeitetes Fischreigesetz in Kraft getreten.
> Ab sofort ist für die Ausstellung des Fischereischeines nur noch eine  Gebühr fällig, die Fischereiabgabe entfällt. Der Fischereischein wird  auf Lebenszeit erteilt und kostet 34,00 €."
> ...



So ist es in Niedersachsen schon lange und das ist auch gut so...

Glückwunsch zu solch einem Glück im Unglück...ob da unser Schutzpatron am werkeln war...|kopfkrat #6.


----------



## salomon154 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster*

Servus,

auf der Homepage der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V., steht aber nichts davon, dass die Fischereiabgabe entfällt.
http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/
Mit 34 Jahren müsste man 224€ löhnen. Ist es in Bayern wie immer anders?
Was ist nun richtig?


----------



## antonio (10. November 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein bei der DEKRA in Chemnitz - ein Desaster*



salomon154 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> auf der Homepage der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V., steht aber nichts davon, dass die Fischereiabgabe entfällt.
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/
> ...



es geht nicht immer um bayern, hier gehts um sachsen.

antonio


----------

